# what does four beeps mean ?



## djohnson (Feb 12, 2015)

Every so often when I shut off my 2014 Rogue, it beeps four times. The lights are off, I'm still in the car and the door isn't open ( I think ).
I can see nothing in the manual to indicate what this means. 
Does anyone know what four beeps indicates ???


----------



## djohnson (Feb 12, 2015)

*correction - it chimes four times*

I should have said that it chimes four times. The horn doesn't beep just the warning chime.


----------



## BenFoster (Feb 19, 2015)

djohnson said:


> I should have said that it chimes four times. The horn doesn't beep just the warning chime.


It's hard to say - I imagine you checked the manual/checked with your dealer?


----------

